

Wolfram Alpha Person Curves - patrickas
http://www.itsokaytobesmart.com/post/47122804571/person-curves-wolfram-alpha-has-a-whole

======
patrickas
And the linked stack exchange discussion:

[http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/17704/how-
to-...](http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/17704/how-to-create-
new-person-curve)

------
ww2
the curve functions are amazing but also awkward representations of the
underlying objects. This echos Wolfram's claim that current science could be
an awkward form of the underlying truth.

------
mortenlarsen
A Leibniz curve, but no Newton curve... what an outrage!

------
JoeAltmaier
Is that a cat or Salvadore Dali?

